# Doing a 2-3 day blackout...Now what?



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

I have had some algae problems lately (bba, gsa and thread/hair algae) probably due to my imbalances. Anyway I got my ferts to balance stuff out but I'm doing a 2-3 day blackout to kill off some of the algae before I start dosing. Today is the second day. What should I do tomorrow?

-huge 50% water change and start dosing?
-scrap the algae off and start dosing?
-just start dosing?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I will do a h2o2 and Excel/glut treatment.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I would give it three full days of blackout and on the fourth day scrape off glass algae, trim any leaves that were affected, and simply do my best to clean out as much algae as possible.

I'd then make sure that there are no fluctuations in my CO2 levels, my lighting is sufficient, and that there's good flow in the tank. 

Maybe you could start by dosing a little less than recommended and slowly work your way up till you find the right balance?


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

What about the single stemed plants (red nesea and alterantha), the leaves on the bottom have the green fuzzy algae on the whole leaf (all the leafs about half way up the stem). I cant just "pluck" those leaves off, correct?


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I would cut them with sharp scissors instead of plucking to avoid damaging the stem, but I think you'd be ok doing that. Or you can cut the healthy tops off and replant them?

Hopefully somebody else will jump in with some advice .


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont really like their placement, so I'm going to try something new. I have read on this site that you can cut a stem and lay it on its side and it will grow various new stalks vertically. I will cut the top half (probably 4 inches) and lay them flat and then discard of the algae infested bottom halves. I have never done this but I believe it will work, plus the nodes already have many roots growing.

I will keep you all posted.


----------

